# Looking to create our own rhinestone transfers. What are my options?



## juarez1286 (Sep 2, 2010)

Ok so I am trying to create our own rhinestone transfers. We went to the ISS show in Long Beach and saw a few different machines.

-First we saw one that worked with Corel Draw but I didnt get any info on the machine!

-Then we saw the Roland 350 Engraver. But we really dont have a use for the engraver. So we dont want to pay for this machine if we dont have to.

-The last machine was the Stahls rhinestone designer (forgot the model #). But this machine looked too time consuming and too big of a machine.

Is there any other rhinestone transfer machines out there? If so what is a good one to buy. Thanks for the help!


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi, Josh!
I was at ISS Long Beach also!

Are you wanting to buy a machine that actually places the stones for you? Your other options are to purchase a vinyl cutter to cut your own templates and brush the stones in yourself. That would be your less expensive option.
You can use CorelDraw (which is how I started out), but there are some other really great rhinestone softwares that will be more efficient and productive to create rhinestone designs.
I believe the least expensive machine to place your stones for you is the Ioline Crystal Press which is about $6000 and then the larger machines start around $14,000 and go up above $30,000.
You can get a vinyl cutter starting at $449 for a stepper motor (which is how I started and grew out of it within a month) or if you can afford it, you should get a better cutter with a servo motor and they start just under $900. 
If you choose to go the route with the cutter, you will just need rhinestone template material, rhinestones, and a few other supplies such as hot fix transfer tape, tweezers, a rhinestone brush, etc.

Please let me know if you have any specific questions and I'm more than happy to help you out!

Stephanie


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

You will also need Rhinestone Software to go with your machine,

Do you work with eps or vector files now? If not then I would choose a program with great support, to help you work thru the learning curve of vectors.

Start reading all the threads on all the machines,, and or software,, 

Your Cutter and Software do need to be compatable with each other.

We will all be here to help you when you need it.

I would also suggest trying to use a Template to create a Rhinestone Trasfer before you make huge purchases to make sure that is the way you want to go.

Some love Templates and some others just jump right into Cams or robotic machines, 

I personally love em both,, lol

Sandy jo
MMM


----------

